# Stop " Schiff for Brains " ....He's a LIAR/LEAKER/LOSER of The Worst Kind !!!!



## nononono (Apr 18, 2019)

*Once again corrupt/criminal Rep Adam " Schiff For Brains " is spreading more lies*
*about this administration.....this has to STOP !*

*He needs to be harassed every where he goes...EVERYWHERE !*

*This walking pencil neck freak of Democratic excrement is the poster boy of *
*Government Corruption and Destruction....*

*He needs to be harassed every where he goes...EVERYWHERE !*

*At the Gas Stations....*
*At the Markets...*
*At the Banks...*
*At the Hotels ( He frequents )....*
*At the Airports...*
*At the Train Stations....*
*At his " Doctors " offices....*
*At his " Homes ".....*
*At the Office supply Chains where he buys " Pencils "...*
*At the Halls of Congress...*
*At the " Pizza " parlors.....*


*



*
*PS: Look " Who " took out a commercial *
*before " Pencil Neck Schiff for Brains " video......*
*Absolutely Brilliant !!!*



*Anywhere YOU see this walking pencil neck freak of Democratic excrement... Harass the " Schiff " out of him !*


----------

